# Hyatt Kaanapali: Beach with good snorkeling?



## LisaH (Feb 9, 2017)

Going to Maui for an extended weekend at the end of Feb and staying at Hyatt Residence Club for two of the nights. Is the beach in front of the resort decent for snorkeling, or do we have to drive to Black Rock Beach at Sheraton to do so? I guess we were very spoiled by the great snorkeling in front of WKORV and are wondering if snorkeling at Hyatt is as good as WKORV.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't believe it is.  I never snorkeled or swam there so am not 100% sure.  The last time I snorkeled at Black Rock, I was disappointed from what it used to be.

You have to drive from the Hyatt to go to better snorkeling places and even to the WKORV too.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks Emmy! Do you know if there is a shuttle to take us to Black Rock and other places within Kaanapali?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 9, 2017)

You can easily walk to Black Rock from the Hyatt as it is at the end of the oceanfront walkway that goes past the Marriott and the Whaler's Village. When we were there in 2014 the snorkeling was very good at Black Rock.


----------



## tugcccsp (Feb 9, 2017)

Take a short walk south from the Hyatt along the beach until you come to the end of the beach at Hanakao'o Park.  Start your snorkeling there and head south along the coast towards Lahaina.  This is some of the best snorkeling in Maui.  This stretch parallels the highway and the shoreline is rocky.  When you come to a small sandy beach, turn around and head back to Hanakao'o Park.  This stretch is highly rated for fish, turtles, and coral.  Then walk back to your resort.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Tugcccsp, we will definitely give Hanakao'o a try!


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 10, 2017)

I have walked a few times to Black Rock early in the morning with my wetsuit and snorkel gear but it was quite warm already on my way back because the sun was out.

I have seen a green trolley that stops at the Hyatt and Marriott and at the other major hotels all the way to Black Rock including Whalers' Village.

I found this website and hope that it still is current.

It is a shorter walk to the Hanakao'o Park so may try this next time.



LisaH said:


> Thanks Emmy! Do you know if there is a shuttle to take us to Black Rock and other places within Kaanapali?


----------



## LisaH (Feb 10, 2017)

I just checked Maui Revealed (3rd edition, published 2005). It described Hanakao'o as a Canoe Beach, and "snorkeling is poor due to bad visibility". Have things changed that much (for the better) in the last 10-12 years? If so, I'm glad to have asked here! Thank you!


----------



## LisaH (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks again, Emmy! I kind of remember seeing the green trolley but was uncertain. Looks like they are still running!


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 11, 2017)

Honolua and Napili Beaches are also two outstanding snorkel spots within an easy drive of Ka'anapali.  Coral Gardens is also recommended by this site: 
http://www.prideofmaui.com/blog/snorkeling-maui/top-5-snorkeling-spots-in-maui.html


----------



## tugcccsp (Feb 11, 2017)

LisaH said:


> I just checked Maui Revealed (3rd edition, published 2005). It described Hanakao'o as a Canoe Beach, and "snorkeling is poor due to bad visibility". Have things changed that much (for the better) in the last 10-12 years? If so, I'm glad to have asked here! Thank you!


According to the ebook "Maui Snorkeling Guide - By Snokelers for Snorkelers", www.tropicalsnorkeling.com, revised 2015, after you enter the water at Hanakao'o, you turn left (south) and swim for a while to reach the good coral and fish.  Then snorkel south until you reach a sandy area and a culvert coming from the highway.  At that point, turn around and snorkel back.  The "Maui Snorkeling Guide" is a good purchase and very helpful for many snorkeling spots on Maui.  After you purchase the book, you can download the PDF to use on any of your own readers.  I have no affiliation with the author or book company.  I found it helpful.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 11, 2017)

Lisa, we just had great snorkeling three weeks ago with lots of turtles and colorful fish at Kapalua. Plus you can go to Merriman's for Lilikoi Mai Tia's at happy hour.  
Happymum and I went to Napilli but it was a stormy day with no visibility.  

Hoping Happymum checks in as there are a few dive shops you can call that tell you how the conditions are at various beaches.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 12, 2017)

GrayFal said:


> Lisa, we just had great snorkeling three weeks ago with lots of turtles and colorful fish at Kapalua. Plus you can go to Merriman's for Lilikoi Mai Tia's at happy hour.
> Happymum and I went to Napilli but it was a stormy day with no visibility.
> 
> Hoping Happymum checks in as there are a few dive shops you can call that tell you how the conditions are at various beaches.


Thanks Pat! I am very familiar with Kapalua and Napilli (Stayed at Napilli Kai Beach Club first time we visited Maui ~20 years ago) but didn't know there is a Merriman's in Kapalua now. Will check it out...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 12, 2017)

take the shuttle to WKORV (short) or drive - the snorkel reef (from public park Kalekili? to WKORVN) is one of the best snorkel reefs in area - and there are shower clean offs along the way along easy path
do not go on a Sunday


----------



## LisaH (Feb 12, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> take the shuttle to WKORV (short) or drive - the snorkel reef (from public park Kalekili? to WKORVN) is one of the best snorkel reefs in area - and there are shower clean offs along the way along easy path
> do not go on a Sunday


That is our plan!  Good idea to take the shuttle...Noted! Guess we catch it from either Sheraton or Westin hotel?


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 12, 2017)

LisaH said:


> That is our plan!  Good idea to take the shuttle...Noted! Guess we catch it from either Sheraton or Westin hotel?


We never took the shuttle but saw it stopped outside Whaler Village/shopping Center


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 12, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> Honolua and Napili Beaches are also two outstanding snorkel spots within an easy drive of Ka'anapali.  Coral Gardens is also recommended by this site:
> http://www.prideofmaui.com/blog/snorkeling-maui/top-5-snorkeling-spots-in-maui.html



I second the Honolua Bay suggestion. It's best to get there before 10 am, as the parking is limited and fills up early. You can check out the parking and learn to recognize it when you get there if you use Google Maps' street view. After you crawl over the rocks to get in the water, head about 45-60 degrees to your right and go almost to the rocky shore for the best snorkeling. Another thing I like about Honolua Bay is that the water is seldom choppy, which makes for pleasant snorkeling.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 12, 2017)

bobpark56 said:


> I second the Honolua Bay suggestion. It's best to get there before 10 am, as the parking is limited and fills up early. You can check out the parking and learn to recognize it when you get there if you use Google Maps' street view. After you crawl over the rocks to get in the water, head about 45-60 degrees to your right and go almost to the rocky shore for the best snorkeling. Another thing I like about Honolua Bay is that the water is seldom choppy, which makes for pleasant snorkeling.



Honolua is fantastic - if you enter from the little 'village' area- flat - be careful off the dirty/muddy water and exposure to ear canals (infection wise). Also, should 'donate'...

The inside cover of the Blue book is a overhead shot of Honolua - if it hasn't been mentioned.
Also Kapalua - we were married on that beach.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 13, 2017)

Note the shuttle bus driver asks for a Westin/Sheraton keycard when you enter the bus. The shuttle is is meant for use by Starwood/Vistana guests only.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 13, 2017)

emuyshondt said:


> Note the shuttle bus driver asks for a Westin/Sheraton keycard when you enter the bus. The shuttle is is meant for use by Starwood/Vistana guests only.



Correct - that would be 'morally' wrong...


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 13, 2017)

Isn't the green trolley public?  I have never taken it so do not know.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 13, 2017)

Emmy, green shuttle I believe is free and open to the public. They are talking about the Westin/Sheraton shuttle that goes between WKORV and Kaanapali/Lahaina


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 13, 2017)

LisaH said:


> Emmy, green shuttle I believe is free and open to the public. They are talking about the Westin/Sheraton shuttle that goes between WKORV and Kaanapali/Lahaina


That was the one I was referring to also. I did not know about the other one. But I don't know where it goes!


----------



## sbradshaw (Apr 27, 2017)

LisaH said:


> Going to Maui for an extended weekend at the end of Feb and staying at Hyatt Residence Club for two of the nights. Is the beach in front of the resort decent for snorkeling, or do we have to drive to Black Rock Beach at Sheraton to do so? I guess we were very spoiled by the great snorkeling in front of WKORV and are wondering if snorkeling at Hyatt is as good as WKORV.



Yes, the snorkeling off the Hyatt is good, too. There's a gap in the reef just north of the pool where you can head out safely. We saw sea turtles there the last time we were snorkeling. Of course, the main snorkeling is to the north at Black Rock, which is exceptional. We used the GPS map on the Snorkeling Dives website to find it ( https://www.snorkelingdives.com/?city=Kaanapali ).


----------



## tugcccsp (Apr 27, 2017)

If you are around the Hyatt or Marriott at Ka'anapali Beach, there is excellent snorkeling at the end of the beach towards Lahaina.  There is a park there called Hanakao'o, and there is a lifeguard station.  I would recommend this only for strong snorkelers.  Swim out from the beach until you are far enough to clear the rocks on the left.  Then turn left and swim down the coast towards Lahaina.  The first stretch, there is nothing to see.  The water gets clearer the farther you travel.  If the water is murky, turn around and go back.  The snorkeling will be no good.  Go early in the day when there isn't much wave action.  If the water is clear, continue swimming until you arrive at beautiful and healthy coral.  This is the area, and it is full of beautiful coral, fish, and turtles.  Continue down the coast until the coral and fish diminish.  Then turn around and repeat the areas on your way back to the beach.  This area is highly rated and I experienced it last February.  Please keep in mind that it is a long swim, and you can't go directly to shore because it is rocky with wave action against the rocks.  You will be rewarded for your efforts.
Also, Kapalua and Honolua Bays are excellent.  Go early for parking.  Please note that there is a stream that enters Honolua Bay, so if there has been much rain, the water in the bay will be muddy with no snorkeling possible.  In this case, Kapalua Bay will be fine.


----------

